# Dendrobates azureus or tinctorius "new river"?



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought this azureus, but in other forum thay said that looks like a tinctorius new river, what do you think?And another question, is it possible to sex then with this (bad) pictures?

















Greatings,
Leonardo[/img]


----------



## vortexofhate (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not expert by any means...I'm actually very new to the hobby but I'm going to have to go with they look like new river tincs and picture one looks like a male and picture 2 looks like a female (judging by toe pad size).

I could be wrong though, it wouldn't be the first nor the last and I'd wait for the experts to chime in on this...


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I've seen many azureus that look like that. I can't tell the sex based on the photos, sorry.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

As hunched over as it is I woud guess female. But just a guess.


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

It´s the same frog in both pics.
Greatings,
Leonardo


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree -- female. I would say Azureus more likely than a New River. But, I don't know if those are distinctly different populations in nature. Anyone know without invoking a page-long response from Corey?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

No doubt female, as for Azureus or NR the NR's tend to have larger black spots on a consistent basis but many Azureus have the same. That will be very tough unless you can trust the breeder, if so it is what they say it is.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, thanks Spawn.

New River and Azureus are distinct populations. There are azureus that can be dead ringers for New River. It really comes down to the breeder... does the breeder even work with New Rivers? Could there have been a mix up if the breeder does? When you aren't sure what form it is, usually talking to the person you got it from will clear it up better than asking forums...


----------

